# Football



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

ohh i totally agree! My dad is going phsyco and they are in overtime.

I personally don't like the Patriots! lol. It didn't suprise me at all that they won. Now I just need the Packers to go all the way danget!


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

I am sooo dissapointed. The packers totally deserved to go to the superbowl this year, they've been working so hard.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

YES THEY HAVE! It's like they just decided to lie down....give up. Grrrr. I don't really think the Giants have a chance against the Patriots at all.......


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

Of course not, but i'll be rooting for them lol PATRIOTS ARE GOING DOWNN.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

LOL. all the way baby! :lol: 

I apologize to those 'Patriot' fans.


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

I don't really watch football much, but I would be so happy if someone wiped the smug smile off the Patriot's fans... :x


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

I know!! But it would have to be an act of God for the Giants to beat them...

It sucked watching some other team get "awarded" at Lambeau. I laughed when no one stayed to watch it though! No giant fans here...


----------



## CuttingEdge (Nov 24, 2007)

I like the Packers, sucks were not going to the Superbowl....
Does anyone think that Brett Favre is going to retire now :?:


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I personally think it's dumb that everyone hates the Patriots just because they have the ability to go all the way without losing one game.


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

Harlee rides horses said:


> I personally think it's dumb that everyone hates the Patriots just because they have the ability to go all the way without losing one game.


lol, i personally don't HATE the patriots. i prefer supporting my home team. and when i'm not supporting my home team, i support the underdog, obviously.

the patriots most likely WILL win, and they would deserve it. but just because i'm rooting against them doesn't mean i hate them.


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

CuttingEdge said:


> I like the Packers, sucks were not going to the Superbowl....
> Does anyone think that Brett Favre is going to retire now :?:


i wouldn't be suprised if he did, it was a good year for him. nor would i be suprised if he toughed it out for another one either!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I didn't corner you and say you specifically hate them, I'm just saying to the people that don't like the Patriots just because their good and have a good record.


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

Harlee rides horses said:


> I didn't corner you and say you specifically hate them, I'm just saying to the people that don't like the Patriots just because their good and have a good record.


lol, they dont like them because they're jealous! :shock: we all wish our teams were unbeatable


----------



## CuttingEdge (Nov 24, 2007)

ilovemydun said:


> lol, they dont like them because they're jealous! :shock: we all wish our teams were unbeatable


Could'nt have said it better myself! :wink:


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Patriots*

There aren't any pro teams in Nebraska. Honestly even our College team struggled horribly. My dad loves the Patriots with a passion!! I guess it kinda rubbed off on me. It reminds me of my football team a few years ago. We were undefeated and then we lost in the 3rd round of playoffs to a team that should have already moved up a class. All the guys in our school cried that day....


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow, I don't blame them! What a let down.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I still don't think they've gotten over it. Now they cry whenever they get out of playoffs in the first or second game because they'll never be that good again. I feel kinda bad for them.


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Maybe they should get into horses instead


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

LOL for suuuure :wink: , even if they didn't win it'd still be exciting!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

or maybe donkey basket ball......that sounds like fun really.... wonder if there are any videos about that on youtube....


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

donkey basketball? like literally riding a donkey while playing basketball? lol


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

yeah!! that would be a really cool thing to do, but i bet it would be really expensive to have someone bring all the donkeys to do it though..... it'd be so entertaining to do or even watch for that matter


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

lol...that would be...interesting. Oh man, I can totally picture it...SO HILARIOUS


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

yeah, just watching people with no idea how to ride attempting to control a donkey is entertaining. And then when they have to juggle a basket ball and the reins it gets really insane!


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

I wouldn't be suprised if someone DID try that. The things people will do to entertain themselves is just crazy.

Haha, so we've gone from football to basketball, what next? SOCCER?! :lol:


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

hmm, idk, but lets just say ice skating would be a bad idea on donkeys.....


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

rofl...that's all i have to say about THAT one...rofl


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I love donkeys and mules. They have minds of their own that's for sure!


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

Haha yes. There is a member on here, bobbi socks, i believe, who has a mule. ADORABLE! I found it interesting that from a stand still they can jump 4 feet.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

At camp i fell in love with the cutest little mule. She was so calm. She was calmer than the most bomb proof horse I've ever seen. I just love them!


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah, I think most of them _are_ that way, but I've never actually been around one before soo...not sure if that is true. I watch extreme horse race (i think thats what its called) on RFDTV and one lady rode a mule! Slower than the others but did everything PERFECT. Didn't hesitate at all


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh, I love that show!! The sad part is I'd prolly hurt myself or my horse trying to do that kind of stuff.... but it sure is fun to watch!


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

Haha, it does! I would LOVE to do something like that with Mercedes. Couple more years, though! I know for sure I'd fall off trying to get that golf ball...


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

or the texas three step.....oooh, that one always scares me when those horses try to fly straight over it!!


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

I know! Or when they miss with their rear...

Haha, if my sister tried to go through the water with HER horse, he'd stop and start splashing himself. He loves water  He rolls in it all the time


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

lol, i bet a river ride for them would be pretty interesting


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh, that would be sooo fun! :shock: lol

Even on trail rides, even if it's a _small_ puddle, he has to stop and splash himself! I have a video of him rolling in his old pasture when it flooded. 

And I know for a fact he wouldn't make it under that tunnel! :roll:


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Some of the horses I ride can be such fatheads that I can hardly get them to walk by a pond when a frog jumps in it! I'll give them some credit though because most of them are just babies. 

Yeah the tunnel is pretty crazy. Your horse has to trust you and be able to back up. It'd stink if you hit your head though. Ouch!


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

lol, our horses are used to water AND frogs. The lane that led to the gate used to flood a bit when it rained...and frogs were always basking in it!

Yeah! I would be so embarassed if I not only hit my head but fell off as well! Yikes... lol I can just picture that guy laughing while explaining what's going on.


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't feel like you have to keep responding, lol. If you're growing tired of it, I won't mind!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah, and then I'd be like, hmm, I wonder how many people saw me do that on TV, boy don't I feel dumb. maybe this wasn't such a good idea. note to self don't back up through tunnel again

naw, it's all good, where I live there is 1 person I can talk to this kinda stuff to and it's cool that people actually know what I'm talking about here


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

Haha, EVERYONE who has access to RFDTV watches it, so _everyone_ would have seen you 

Really? Only one? That stinks. Where are you from?


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah, and then ppl would point at you and laugh whenever you went out in public lol

a little podunk town in southeast nebraska... western nebraska is really horsey, but SE is practically a different state... there's only one person I can talk to in my school/area that doesn't think horses are anything but stupid hay burners


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

That's upsetting! I would hate it if I only had 1 horse friend  But atleast there is _one_. Could be worse off...and not have any! Now that would really stink.

It is sooo crazy how the horse world is. Atleast around here. When I got my horse and started boarding, I wasn't prepared for all the "groups", rumors between boarders and owners, or the hostility between the managers of different barns! And then the showing group was a whoooole different story. I was SO suprised! Like...wow. Haha :shock: 

I'm not saying everyone is like that! Just that I wasn't aware things _could_ be like that. And then you sometimes get those high and mighty horse snobs who know everything...and make your life miserable because their horse is "better than yours" and "wins more ribbons" Haha, please, I don't care.

That's why I love to stay at my little family centered barn, haha. I hate fighting.


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

Okay, back to football....


*YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!*

GIANTS KICKED PATRIOT BUTT!!!


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Eli Manning gets out of that sack... Bombs it down field, makes the play with at least 3 hands on the football...

Thats fate.

Nice Giants, nice.


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

I know! My voice is still hoarse from that play...


----------

